# 1995 Guideline E&M Question



## mmelcam (Jan 11, 2008)

A patient came in to see us for a hernia evaluation but when going over past medical history states that he has hypercholesterolemia-stable. When using the 1995 guidelines under medical decision making, number of diagnosis or treatment options I would count 3 under new problem (to examiner); no additonal workup planned for the hernia. My question is, can I count 1 under self-limited or minor for the hypercholesterolemia-stable condition if this is something we do not see the patient for?


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Jan 11, 2008)

You're right to question that. It would not be counted because truly it's not something your provider is treating and isn't a comorbidity of the hernia. It's just past medical history of illnesses and injuries.

Hope that helps,

Kris


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 11, 2008)

Since your doctor is not treating for that condition, no it should not be counted in your MDM.  It is part of the patient medical history.
Lisa


----------



## mmelcam (Jan 14, 2008)

I did not think that I could but I just wanted to check some other opinions- Thanks!


----------

